# Recent collecting trips



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I've been spending a lot of time in the woods recently doing some collecting, spying out potential sticks, and just generally wandering. Usually out for 2-3 hrs per trip, 3-4 days per week.

A few pictures to share: Three pics of the recent hauls. I usually come back with at least a couple per trip, though twice I got so many I ended up leaving them at the end of the trail and driving my car up to get them. Not as young as I used to be I guess.

A couple of interesting tree pics also: a birch tree and a hemlock which look like they're ready to go for a walk. Nice potential stick at the base of a large maple which has a 3-4 foot burl at rootline.

Plus a shot of the old rock wall which separates my folks' land from the neighbor's.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

You’ve been busy, nice haul.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great gathering of sticks ddw2! You will have some wonderful canes out of that group.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You got some great sticks there. I would want to slice that birch root up and see what's inside. I'm thinking there would be some really nice grain in there.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Snagged a few more the last 2 days: 5 maple 1 ash and 2 apple. Plus a nice little deer antler.

And Rodney, I was thinking the very same thing about that birch root. Unfortunately, it was on the wrong side of the property line. I had cut across the neighbor's land to get to the back part of the property when I saw it. It's a weirdly shaped property which I think was multiple parcels bought at different times.


----------

